# Collar for squirrel dog?



## bloodhound_hunter (Feb 12, 2013)

What collar would yall recommend for a squirrel dog in the 15-18lb range?  I will be picking her up Monday and she is already 5 months old.  Just seeing what I should get.
Thanks


----------



## Melvin4730 (Feb 12, 2013)

www.gundogsupply.com

http://www.gundogsupply.com/k-9-komfort-center-ring-w--dee-3-4--collar.html


----------



## Rabbitchaser (Feb 12, 2013)

http://okiedogsupply.com/chaincollars.html

I just went with these and love them, no more stinky hand from running under collar. Hard to rub your nose after doing that.


----------



## Swain08 (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't know if you wanting tracking or not but if you want a good collar with a name plate check lcsupply.com


----------



## bloodhound_hunter (Feb 13, 2013)

I meant to put that Im looking for information about training/shock collars.   I will get one of those chain collars.


----------



## Swain08 (Feb 13, 2013)

Lcsupply.com


----------



## Swain08 (Feb 13, 2013)

Has both regular collars and training collars also the tractor supply over here in commerce has some at pretty good prices


----------



## Rabbitchaser (Feb 13, 2013)

If just shock training collar i would not go with anything except Tri-Tronics Trashbreaker. If tracking is also on your plate then the Garmin Alpha would be my choice.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Feb 13, 2013)

I use the tritronics g3 sport combo. It works great for feist squirrel dogs 

http://www.gundogsupply.com/tri-tronics-g3-sport-combo.html


----------

